# October Bass Fishing Sand Hollow Report.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

My friend and I had another amazing trip out on the water. The place is awesome right now. They are feeding heavy getting ready for the winter!

Here is the link to the full write up on my blog of where we went, and what we used, so you can get out there and catch some!

October Bass Fishing Sand Hollow


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Dig the reports and the blog. BUT, the stoked, stockedness and faces being stoked right off is killing it for me. I'm all about being stoked about something but your kinda murdering the word... Sorry for being a downer DUDE!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the reports and blog but I was curious if something is wrong with your tongue? Always sticking out in every pic. Keep up the good bassin, Sand Hollow is like a giant community pond and I love getting down there. I've been fishing sweet beavers for a few years, sprayed grass is my go to, i wouldn't bother fishing the small 3.2 version on largies, trying fishing the 5.2 if you can find it but the 4.2 is about perfect but I fish them all on a half ounce weight. Another awesome color that I love is called "waterbug" its great!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Whats the deal with the tongue out in every pic?


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is a collage of some more of the chunks we caught. The tongue is just my thing. I do have some normal pics, and I'll try to lay off the stoke juice. I get super jazzed about bass fishing, especially when I have a good trip.

I'll definitely have to try those colors! Thanks for the tips!










www.krakenbass.com


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Definitely diggin the positivity! Heck with it, stay Stoked!! Always enjoy the few rare bass postings on the forums:mrgreen:


----------

